# Best topwater lure



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Iam new to fishing for bass, but i caught some this summer and would like to try some topwater fishing this season. What topwater lures have u had sucess with?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

can't go wrong with a buzzbait, easy to use, explosive strikes, and a lot of fun.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Bassboy speaks the truth. Buzzbaits are great. I also love frogs and the good old stand by Jitterbug.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

yes frogs are great but you must take the time to learn to fish them properly, buzzbaits are really simple, just need to find the right speed


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Love fishin weeds with a frog and runnin the edges with a torpedo!  I liked the hula poppers for the stop and go. Jitterbug when very aggressive. Love the night bite at the surface!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

buzzbait is a favorite or a rapala twitched across the surface.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

A buzzbait and sammy and frog


----------



## Big E (Jan 6, 2006)

Rapala skitter pop, Great for Smallmouth and Largemouth


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

I second the sammy or any other "walking" bait for that matter. I love cuz u can get bit on them on either sunny or cloudy days.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

frogs and buzz baits jitterbugs a great standby.floating worms lots o fun.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

I second the rapala skitter pop!! the best popper I ever used!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I can't believe nobody mentioned the great all time top water lure. Roland Martin's Helicopter Lure!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Marshal , I think that you have been inside way to long !


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

hmmmm. skitterpops are great, buzzbaits, frogs, and torpedos


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for sharing guys! I have one more question. What colors are good bet in topwater baits?


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I use a White & Red Pop-R with a orangish, red & white feather tail and the bass eat it up, nothing like seeing a bass hit a topwater...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

silver with a black back and frog color are good/ also shad colors work well with "walking" type baits.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I am a big fan of the night bite as is JIG. During the warmer months of the summer a black jitterbug fished just after dark is an absolute blast for smallies in the creeks. Also works pretty well for LM in lakes.

If you haven't done it before, a black bait in the dark might seem counter intuitive, but it works!


CW


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

As long as the bottom's white ur good to go. Pop-R's and spook puppies rule!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

the new excalaber zell pop, got one from bass pro and can't wait to use it. looks just as good as the $22 rico


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The best topwater lure is the Jimmyrude Comet which I make myself. It's a killer for Bass in Portage Lakes.


----------



## walleyedemon (Mar 25, 2005)

My Fav Is A Crippled Killer(frog Pattern) My Second Is The Buzzbait(anything White ,black Or Red)


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nip-I-Did-Dee

.... get an old one backin the 50's made by South bend- Oh my!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

When I was little my father did advetising for Arbogast lures and we would get a bunch of free Jitterbugs, Hula Poppers, ect. It was very cool. I still have many of the originals and to this day a jitterbug at night time is still my favorite. Just love when a hawg comes up and pounds it.


----------



## Da Bassman09 (Feb 6, 2006)

Buzzbait all the way, late spring and summer......wow!!!!!!


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

If there is a ripple on the water spooks are great but when the lake is glass I love my POP R.I haven't tried the Skitter pop yet,I love rapala so I'll have to try it.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

any bait Zell Rowland modifies! lol


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Ask Reel Man...I bet his new answer would be the PPG    
Would you believe that he actually called me into the bathroom to show me something that was in the sink? Yeah..and guess what it was?!? 
You got it! His new PPG....floating aimlessly...
Rob had an ear to ear smile  I know he just cant wait to prove all the PPG nonbelievers wrong! lol


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

what is it. I have an idea but only porno enters my mind


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

Throwin my vote in for the Rapala (blk/wh) and buzzbait.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

exexec said:


> what is it. I have an idea but only porno enters my mind


LOL...it's Rob's secret weapon


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Hard to get but I got 'em. Made in Ohio and they catch bass!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

mushroomman is right. I've got one and I'm getting 5 more. They work get and you can't get them anywhere out in stores. Homemade.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I like Heddon Torpedo 2", Zara Puppy and the Rebel Pop-R


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

thats easy the orginal rapala minnow has caught more fish any other lure out there.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Funny u said rapala. I was digging in some old tackle boxes and found some old floating minnows. Now all i need to do is knock the dust off them.  The skeeter pop looks nice.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

All are great answers, but I can't beleive no one mentioned a soft plastic jerkbait or even a spinnerbait. Both are great used as topwaters.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

rebel pop-r and buzzbaits


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

i to am new to bass fishing, but i found that that pop-r and buzzbaits work good.


----------



## ka4iqd (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm also a buzzbait fan. Just love 'em. As far as color goes I don't find that it makes much difference on a buzzbait.


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

ozark mt. - woodchopper / poe's - ace-in-the-hole (basically the same) double prop


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

I like to take a buzz bait and take the skirt off it, and replace it with a Heavy Tube. It gives me extra casting distance plus is very effective.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

For minnows- I like the soft plastic minnow jerk baits or a floating rapala jerk bait. 

For frogs - I like the Strike King Grass Frog or a buzz bait.


----------

